# Looking for Black Toy Poodle to purchase



## Nicolebrudner (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi- I am looking for a small black Toy poodle. I prefer a long snout and long legs (not teddy bear look). 
I live in Maryland and I am willing to travel for four hours.
Thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Not knowing how familiar you are with poodles, I want to mention that the "teddy bear" look is nothing but a haircut and truthfully, a conscientious breeder won't let their beautiful toy poodles go without regular grooming. That's not only to show off their beautiful faces and good conformation, which includes those longer legs, but also because grooming is an essential part of a poodles life and it's so much easier to accustom the pups to it when it's started early. 

"Teddy bear", "teacup", identifiers like that are nothing but marketing gimmicks, so I recommend avoiding any site or person who uses those terms. They're not breeding poodles to make the breed better but rather to make money. 

Please read thru this thread about why getting a puppy from a good breeder is so important:









Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





You may have to expand your range, if that's possible at all, or potentially wait longer for the right pup. 

I'm adding the breeder links I keep handy for folks starting their search. These are not specific to your target area but a quick review found a couple at least near to your search area. It's a good idea to look over a lot of websites to learn what to look for, and also what isn't noted - what you don't see can be just as important. 









Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


Find poodle contacts in your area. DisclamerPCA does not itself sell Poodle puppies, Toy Poodle puppies, Miniature Poodle puppies, or Standard Poodle puppies. PCA does not offer puppies for sale at any time. PCA instead offers Breeder Referral to link prospective Poodle puppy buyers and... Read more




poodleclubofamerica.org




This link should get you to pages which direct you to folks within PCA who can help with breeder referrals for your desired area.









Poodle Puppies For Sale - AKC PuppyFinder


Find Poodle Puppies and Breeders in your area and helpful Poodle information. All Poodle found here are from AKC-Registered parents.




marketplace.akc.org




These are AKC registered breeders but review their websites thoroughly. Look for OFA, CHIC health testing info in the site. If not on the website, ask the breeder to provide all health testing results and links (this will be on the dam and sire fyi). In fact, do that with any breeder you make contact with. A quality breeder will not hesitate to show the health documentation.



"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!


"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!
All the breeders listed here are required to do appropriate health testing in order to list on that site.









Litters From Health Tested Poodles | Facebook


ANSWER ALL 3 QUESTIONS TO JOIN!!! PLEASE note we do *not* allow advertisement for litters that do not meet and *PASS* CHIC minimum testing. Of course the more testing the better. *Things not...




www.facebook.com




Breeders here all do appropriate health testing.






Poodle Breeders - Standard, Miniature and Toy Poodle puppies


Standard, Miniature and Toy poodle puppies and adults for sale. Featuring health conscious poodle breeders in the USA and Canada. Many beautiful photos and information about available puppies.




www.poodlebreeders.com




Another site with multiple breeders listed. Use the same caution.

Most of us aren't breeders and don't have poodles for the purpose of showing, they are our loving companions. We are grateful tho to the breeders who believe in their dogs and literally invest the time and spend the money to train, compete, show and health test their dogs without thought of profit, so we can have our healthy and well bred pets.

There is a sub forum Poodle Breeder Directory where you can find or start discussions of breeders recommended, and some, not so much. They're listed at the top of Poodle Talk.

If you use the Search at the top of any page, use Advanced search for breeders in your area.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

Good luck and stay in touch!


----------

